# 3 AAA, 4 LED, IC Controlled, PWM Dimming, Flashlight - New Design!



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 25, 2002)

I bought an Eternalight X-Ray and like it.
Looking at the X-Ray started me thinking.
I read a circuit anaylsis of the Eternalights a while ago here on CPF and thought that I could make a similar flashlight, but with the features that I wanted.

I bought a microcontroller programmer and started developing this flashlight prototype.

Here are the first results:







Size comparison to the Eternalight and Arc-AAA

------------------------------------
Microcontroller IC Controlled 
4 White Led Flashlight 
Multi-Mode with Memory
Extended-Run-Time with PWM Dimming 
Your choice of battery type

Version: 4W-V1.0 

By: IC-LEDs
Michael Rossow
07/25/2002
CPF Member #1789
All Rights Reserved
[email protected]
-----------------------------------






Size comparison to a one dollar bill

Here are the modes available:

100% Brightness
75% Brightness
50% Brightness
25% Brightness
All LEDs Flashing at the same time
Each LED Flashing in sequence, one at a time

Operation manual:

Press the button until it is in the mode you want.
Then press and hold button to memorize this mode as the start up mode.
The flashlight will turn off.
Release button.

The next time you start the flashlight it will be in the mode you selected when it turned off.

To change the memorized setting just repeat the process.

-----------------------------------

Prototype uses 3 "AAA" batteries.






Back view showing 3 AAA

The prototype was built using NON-SMT parts for ease of assembly.
1 IC, 4 LEDs, 1 Switch, 1 Battery holder, some wire and a piece of perf-board.






Showing all necessary parts

You can use any 3 cell configuration you want, AAA, AA, C, D, Carbon Zinc, Alkaline, Lithium, NiMh.

I would like to sell Pre-Programmed chips with circuit diagram to Beta-Testers for experimentation.

-----------------------------------

If you would like to purchase a Pre-Programmed Microcontroller Chip with wiring diagram,
just send a Paypal payemnt of $15.00 + $1.00 shipping to: [email protected]
requesting "4W-V1.0 Flashlight 8 Pin DIP IC" Be sure to include you shipping address.

If you don't want to use PayPal, just send me an email: [email protected]

This is for the IC and wiring diagram only.
The other parts are available at Radio Shack, Digi-Key etc.

-----------------------------------

Any profit fron this will be used to develop more and different Pre-Programmed "Flashlight-ON-A-Chip" Designs.

Hear are some beam shots:






Beam shot Eternalight (100% Power) and 4W-V1.0 (100% Power)






Beam shot: Arc-AAA and 4W-V1.0 (25% Power)

The batteries in the 4W-V1.0 were used and have an expiration date of 1997, and the LEDs that I used were only 6000 mcd typical. Your choice of batteries and LEDs will vary your results.






I would like to develop a Luxeon Star version, with 100% / 75% / 50% / 25% / FLASH / OFF, but I don't have a LS to experiment with yet.

Your comments, suggestions and feedback are welcome.

IC-LEDs


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow! Pretty cool! What is the voltage and current going through the LED's? Can more or less LED's be used with the same chip? Will any type of momentary switch work (I assume?)

Thanks for any additional info you can share. Pay Pal will be sent.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 25, 2002)

Oooooh....that is way cool. It's small, real small...I like it. Good job, so when they going to be on the market



sure you're not infringing on any patents right





Ryan


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 25, 2002)

What is the max Vin and current? Can this PWM chip be used in conjunction with a current or voltage regulation board? Is this the simple dimmer switch we have been wanting in the tail caps of our flashlights or am I dreaming and guilty of over simplification as well as rampant ignorance?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 25, 2002)

The MAX Vin for the microcontroller is 6.6 VDC, but the LEDs will need current limiting resistors if you exceed 4.5VDC. I tried it at 5.1VDC and the LED's were drawing 47mA, just stick to 3 cell operation and you should have no problems.

What is the voltage and current going through the LED's? 

With 3 used AAA Duracells, date code 1997
4.64V NO LOAD

FOUR LEDs 110.8 mA @ 4.42V WITH LOAD 

27.7mA per led

Can more or less LED's be used with the same chip? 

You can use 1, 2, 3, or 4 LEDs of the type that have the higher voltage drop without any dropping resistors. 

High power whites and colors, not the old 1.8VDC drop type unless you use current limiting resistors.

Will any type of momentary switch work (I assume?)
Yes, that is correct, any momentary contact, nomally open switch.

This is my own unique design, with my own unique firmware in the microcontroller.

I will be making different designs in the near future and hope to address the idea of a simple smart switch.

Actually you could use this IC in you own design. Add a simple 3 terminal regulator and more batteries, and you would have a regulated PWM controlled led light. Each of the 4 output pins will go to a LOW STATE (near ground) when the led is to be turned on. The High side of the LEDs goes to + Battery. I can make another version where the outputs go high when on.

IC-LEDS


----------



## Silviron (Jul 25, 2002)

Cool!

The only components on the board are the switch, IC and LEDs? Amazing!

I am interested in getting one or more, once my money situation works out.


----------



## yclo (Jul 25, 2002)

Very nice!!

I can just see Darell on this one...

The word "dimmer" was mentioned a few times..






YC


----------



## JollyRoger (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like, really like.
Small, simple, and able to run forever, too!

I would use nimh with this, of course, to give 3.6V to the led's. (Yes, make fun of me, McGizmo.)





How about adding the ability to vary the frequency of the flashes in the flashing mode? (four different frequencies would do)

Is there an auto off feature? I know...with all these suggestions...it would be an Eternalight copy-cat soon...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks to all who have replied with positive comments and placed orders.

Is there an auto off feature? I know...with all these suggestions...it would be an Eternalight copy-cat soon... 

There presently no auto-off feature.
I may add this feature in a later version. 

I would like to hear what everone wants and I will try to incorporate the most wanted features that the code space will allow.

This particular device does not have much memory. I reduced the parts count to be bare minumum. I wanted this to be an EZ light to build and an EZ light to use. 

What shall we call it ?

EZ-Light????????

IC-LEDs


----------



## papasan (Jul 25, 2002)

the chip you're using is the atmel at90s2343? curious how much you knew when you started out? been wanting to do a little micro-controller programming myself, but i don't know the first thing about it. i used to program in pascal and c, so i could probably figure out that part, but as for finding the right chip and knowing what to do with it...well.

if you know of any web resources please point me in the right direction.

i would think you could hook up several chips in parellel and use the same button controller if you wanted to drive more than 4 LEDs? also, i would assume you could use a transistor to drive heavy loads like an LS, yes?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 25, 2002)

The chip you're using is the atmel at90s2343?

Actually it is the low power version AT90LS2343. 


curious how much you knew when you started ut? been wanting to do a little micro-controller programming myself, but i don't know the first thing about it. i used to program in pascal and c, so i could probably figure out that part, but as for finding the right chip and knowing what to do with it...well.
if you know of any web resources please point me in the right direction.

I knew how to program when I bought my Eternalight, but had no experiance with microcontrollers.

I started with a Basic Stamp IIE.
The documentation on the stamp is excellent and I would recommend it very highly as a starting point.

http://www.parallaxinc.com/ 

The documentation on the Atmel AVR however is not the greatest. It might be hard to start with the AVR.

i would think you could hook up several chips in parellel and use the same button controller if you wanted to drive more than 4 LEDs?

I will be developing an 8 LED version in the near future, I already have a prototype for it, but it needs more work.

also, i would assume you could use a transistor to drive heavy loads like an LS, yes?

Yes, but remember that using transistors as switches will draw more current than using MOSFETs as switches. Also in this design a LOW signal is put out for the ON CONDITION.
I would like to develop a high current PWM controller (microcontroller & MOSFET)suitable for the 1 & 5W Luxeon Stars.

IC-LEDS


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 25, 2002)

Very, very, _very_ NICE. I am so totally impressed...


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 25, 2002)

IC-LEDs,
So how much current can this chip take? 

Thanks for the answers and your willingness to share.

- Don


----------



## jeff1500 (Jul 26, 2002)

Very nice work.


----------



## DSpeck (Jul 26, 2002)

That looks great! I was thinking about it, and wondered if you could look at developing a chip/board for making a programmable switch for use in 2-cell lights. If you could make it work in a 2-cell light, then I could put a cheap, small, waterproof-able mom-on switch in the tailcap of a light. Then the signal could go the to the controller board in the head of the light to drive the LEDs. This would be what we're all looking for!


----------



## Saaby (Jul 26, 2002)

Oooh...you know what else would be cool? You can buy battery packs and drop in chargers for radios (like FRS radios). It would be cool if you could figure out a way to hook one of those battery packs up to this. Then you could have a flashlight with a drop-in charger!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 26, 2002)

So how much current can this chip take?

AT90LS2343 Absolute Maximum Ratings
Maximum Operating Voltage 6.6VDC
Maximum Current per I/O Pin 40mA
Maximum Current per Package 200mA

IC-LEDs


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 26, 2002)

Oooh...you know what else would be cool? You can buy battery packs and drop in chargers for radios (like FRS radios). It would be cool if you could figure out a way to hook one of those battery packs up to this. Then you could have a flashlight with a drop-in charger!

The choice of batteries is totally up to you.

Most of the people on this forum probably have standard AAA & AA NiMh batteries and chargers, so they might just use them.

If you use this light in one the PWM dimming modes, regular Alkaline batteries should last a very long time.

IC-LEDs


----------



## lambda (Jul 27, 2002)

IC-LEDs,

VERY NICE!

I guess I need to start reading CPF more, I didn't even see this until now.

Very elegant design, few parts required, and excellent results! I like!

This will surely become a favorite mod for many here at CPF. Keep up the great work.

Lambda


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jul 27, 2002)

Man I like that torch!
How about calling it the IntelliTorch?
This could lead of course to the world's first user-programmable torch... the humble torch has now finally come of age with solid state LED lamps and microprocessor control. I eventually want to incorporate similar technology into my box torches. Approximately how much would the components cost to drive a 5-cyan-LED model? (in uk£).
I would be running the unit off 4AAA's as per my standard BTx models. 
The device I have in mind would have dimmer modes and a random flash mode, as well as LED sequence modes. Random flash mode is often used in some recent police torches to confuse criminals and would be a useful self-defence mechanism! The torch would also have to incorporate a panic button mode to activate this function quickly!
Also useful would be an Always On Mode, where one LED is supplied with a few 10's of microamps, providing the user with a tracer light to locate his torch in the dark. That would be among other things like a glow in the dark lanyard. There's nothing more frustrating than when your bike breaks down in the pitch black and you have to spill out the contents of your tankbag, panniers or haversack to find your torch. The dim glow offered by the LED would help the user to easily find the torch in his belongings.
The same goes for the darkened interior of a tent at night and you need to do one of those vital john trips!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 27, 2002)

Lambda 
Very elegant design, few parts required, and excellent results! I like!
This will surely become a favorite mod for many here at CPF. Keep up the great work.

Thank you Lambda.
Your postive comments are appreciated.

One of my design goals was to reduce the parts count to the bare minimum.

I wanted this flashlight to be very easy to build so that everone could build one.
This is why I decided to use Standard Components rather than Surface Mount Components.

IC-LEDs


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 27, 2002)

EMPOWERTORCH 
I eventually want to incorporate similar technology into my box torches. Approximately how much would the components cost to drive a 5-cyan-LED model? (in uk£).

Hello EMPOWERTORCH,

Why not use my IC in your torch boxes.
Rather than using 4 White LEDs use 4 Cyan LEDs instead.

You can use 3 Alkaline batteries or 4 NiMh.

I don't know what the current currency conversion factor is, but if you use Paypal, I think it will automatically done.

I can ship to the other side of the pond.

Thank you for expressing your interest,
Michael
IC-LEDs


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 27, 2002)

IC-LEDs,

With proper current limiting resistors on each LED, Wouldn't it be possible to put 2 LED's on each I/O pin, in parallel with each drawing close to 20 mA? This would allow for longevity of the LEDs as well as a total of 8 LED's in the light. I know that some of the CPF members want to experiment with mixing colors of LED's and this would seem to present more options, even if the efficiency is somewhat reduced. If each I/O can supply 40 mA, this seems like a possibility.

- Don


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 27, 2002)

With proper current limiting resistors on each LED, Wouldn't it be possible to put 2 LED's on each I/O pin, in parallel with each drawing close to 20 mA? 

Yes, this would be possible.

At 4.5VDC (3 Alkaline cells) no current limiting resistors are necessary.

At 4.5VDC the current through 1 LED is about 27mA.

When you exceed 4.5VDC the current begins to rise.

At 5VDC with no current limiting resistor, the current through 1 LED is about 47mA. 

This is overdriving the LEDs and exceeding the MAX allowable current per I/O pin on the IC.

I would reccomend running the IC at 5VDC to make more current availabe and using a resistor in series with EACH LED to ensure that the TOTAL CURRENT PER PIN was slightly under 40mA.

IC-LEDs


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jul 27, 2002)

I would suppose that you could connect 2 LED's in series if using GaAs red or yellow LED's. The Toshiba LED's I sometimes use in my torch mods are suitable voltage wise, but are current-hungry at 50mA rating...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 27, 2002)

I would suppose that you could connect 2 LED's in series if using GaAs red or yellow LED's. The Toshiba LED's I sometimes use in my torch mods are suitable voltage wise, but are current-hungry at 50mA rating...

This may be possible, but I have not tried it.


----------



## KenBar (Aug 1, 2002)

I got mine today and it worked perfectly.
Here is a front and a back shot as I made it.
I used the button on the bottom so as to be easier to reach.
As you can see, I used a larger socket for the chip as it was the only one I had around. 
It was pretty easy for me ( a novice) to build.
I colored the led's polarity and colored the "bus" with red and black so as not to get mixed up when I flipped it over.
I suppose I could have wired the whole thing on the back but it was easier this way for me.

I am not sure what kind of enclosure I am going to use or what battery size I will end up with. 
I did not have to use the cap that was included as it worked perfectly without it.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Wolfman for posting the pictures of your completed light. 

Marking polarities on the board with red and black was a good idea.

IC-LEDs


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 2, 2002)

If you would like to purchase a Pre-Programmed Microcontroller Chip with wiring diagram,
just send a Paypal payemnt of $15.00 + $1.00 shipping to: [email protected]
requesting "4W-V1.0 Flashlight 8 Pin DIP IC" Be sure to include you shipping address.

If you don't want to use PayPal, just send me an email: [email protected]


----------



## KenBar (Aug 2, 2002)

Just a thought.
The bright is quite bright.
I am very pleased with it.
WOuld it be possible to have it re-programmed to say...100%
50%
25%
5%
I think the chip is re-programmable...correct?
Since I built it using a socket, I could remove it and send it back?
Are you going to have any other variations...if so, would they use the same 8 pin wiring?

That would allow me to have a "Pal Light" thrown in to boot. If so, how much would you charge to do this? 

You would have the first custom chip and upgradable one on the market if you could do this.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 2, 2002)

Hello Ken,
~Would it be possible to have it re-programmed to say...100%,50%,25%,5%

Yes, I am thinking about ideas for version 2 firmware for this design.

I can retain the present 100%,75%,50%,25% power levels and add 15%,10% & 5%.

~I think the chip is re-programmable...correct?
Since I built it using a socket, I could remove it and send it back?

Yes the chip is re-programmable.

If you used a socket for the IC when you built your flashlight, you can simply remove it from the IC socket and return it to me.

For a small fee (maybe $5.00) I will re-program your chip to the latest revision level, and return it to you.

I will make every effort to keep all future revisions backwards compatable so that no hardware revisions would be necessary.

~You would have the first custom chip and upgradable one on the market if you could do this.

It is the first custom programmed microcontroller chip that I am aware of here on CPF.

Also I beleive that I am the first to offer any type of Upgradable Programmed Microcontroller Controlled LED Flashlight anywhere,

The future is here now...

IC-LEDs


----------



## KenBar (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks!
Let me know when you have changed you code and I will send it back.

I would also be interested in a 10-15 led version?
Anything like that coming without stringing 4 of the kits together? I still am not sold on the LS yet. I had about 6 I played with, made flashlights...and gave away. It seems that my favorite "kit type" light is still the one by Eternalight....the Versalux. Many nice quality white led's seem to have a softer, more functionally brighter light. Of course, it depends on what you are using it for. 90% of what I use led's for is aux lighting in cabin, camping, emergency etc. 

I still have one Amber LS siting around without a home. Actually I have it hooked up to a Satcure circuit....as a night light. Sort of like having a Ferrari with a VW engine...sort of sad. LOL


Since you are offering re-programming etc... perhaps you could offer the socket as well for a buck or so extra for those who do not have them...
It seems that I spend more in next day air postage to DigiKey etc than I do in parts


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Aug 4, 2002)

I may be interested in buying the circuit...and calling the torch that it'll go into "IntelliTorch". Does any one know whether this name is already in use? I suggested it some time back on this post...


----------



## KenBar (Aug 4, 2002)

Google:
Your original search: IntelliTorch returned zero results.

Copernic 2001.
..no results

Someone over there (UK) should contact Martin at Satcure and see if he would carry this item. It would sure save on postage if it could be divided over 50 people vs one.
Place to potentially buy this in UK SATCURE


----------



## KenBar (Aug 6, 2002)

Here is current update. I am very excited!!!
Finally I get it my way....model BKing.
I am tired of having to cycle through the options that I do not use regularly. I have had the following custom chip made. What I want is a combination of a Pal/Eternalight/Satcure circuit.
I finally got it.

here is part of email just recd from mfg...
*

Ken,I will re-write the program as follows:

Your custom chip:
Drop flashing and chasing modes.
Really bright mode (100% Power)
Mid mode (50% Power)
Low mode (5 % Power)
Night finder mode (1-2% Power)

* 
--------------------------------------------
I am also wondering if this is the correct forum for this. I was very lucky to stumble on it. SHould it be with power supplies? Just a thought.

I still am very interested in a power supply/etc for a LS module that will do the above. I want a blinding light...when I have a lot of batteries or am near a store. I want a conservative light when I am out of batteries or do not need the extra brightness. It the above could be made for a LS module, that would be my next wish.


----------



## moraino (Aug 6, 2002)

That's what I want: a dimmable LS module. 
I can stuff it in a Eveready 6V lantern for service or emergency purpose.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 6, 2002)

This is exactly what I am working on at this time.
A dimmable LS Luxeon Star module.

I have adapted my original IC to switch a High Power MOSFET on and off with Full ON, Full Off, 75%, 50% and 25% PWM dimming.

I am carefully selecting components that will handle at least 5 Watts of power.

This device will work with present 1 Watt and future 5 Watt Luxeon Stars.

Once my new design has been completed, I will be selling programmed IC's and perhaps completed flashlights.

My design goal is to fit the device into a 4 "D" cell MagLite, for some of the longest run times ever seen for a LS.

Michael
IC-LEDs


----------



## KenBar (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by IC-LEDs:
> *
> <SNIP>
> This is exactly what I am working on at this time.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Great news!
OK...is it possible for you to give me a hint as to size?

This is what I am thinking of. Please correct me if I am going the wrong way.

IMHO..... A LS needs lots of power at high mode and lots of heat sink. I found this the hard way. I have a way to heat sink but it takes about 1.5 inch for light AND heat high quality heat sink. 

I need/want a long run time but I don't want to carry a wagon load of batteries with me. 123/s etc are not practical for me. 

I choose to build this around D cells....and I don't want it to look cobbled/bodged. I want to try and keep it as close to 50 bucks as possible.

I want to get started on it now...



.

Question. ANy suggestions on enclosures?

I could make it out of project box of course but I would like to make this one more like a flashlight.

Question... If you are able/willing to tell at this time...could the GUTS be put in a dummy D cell battery? Would it work on 4.5 volts?

THe reason for this is I want to go shopping for a D cell flashlight. 

I sure would like some run times as soon as you get them on say 3-4 D cells.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 7, 2002)

My initial testing has proved that my original circuit for the 4 LED flashlight can easily be converted (minor software changes) to work with a high power MOSFET. 

It could be built on a piece of perboard about 1 inch square using non-SMD components.

Even smaller if SMD components were used.

This design does not have any voltage or current regulation, but it would be very simple to build, using only 2 components, my IC and a Power Mosfet.

It is a direct drive circuit, lower PWM dimming modes will effectively reduce current through the LS, providing cooler operation and longer run times.

I was succesful last night in my next phase of design and testing. 

A boost circuit, using 3 Volts input, provided 4.55 Volts output with about .42 Amps

This circuit also was unregulated.
This entire circuit could fit inside a 35mm film can, so it should easily fit inside a "Dummy" D cell.

My next phase of development is to begin computer controlled voltage regulation.

My design goal if to fit every thing in a 4 D cell maglight. So if you want to go shopping for a host flashlight for this up-coming design, buy a 4 D cell maglight. On my "mandatory flashaholic tour of the flashlight isle" at Target, I saw some nice 4 D maglites for under $20.00 on sale.

I will continue to post my progress on this new design as it happens, so "stay tuned" to this channel.

Michael 
IC-LEDs


----------



## dat2zip (Aug 7, 2002)

IC-LEDs,

I've been following your post here. Great work!!

One question I have is about direct drive and how much trouble it would be to PWM constant current instead? Does your uP have a comparator or A/D built in.

I have some ideas, but, it would be to control or modulate constant current. To keep the white balance correct it is bettery to always drive the LED with the same current levels and then duty cycle the on/off time ratio.

Another idea would be to use the uP to turn on/off the power to a badboy board which would generate regulated constant current. If your PWM frequency is around 2KHz - 20KHz that shouldn't be a problem since badboy runs in the range of 500KHz - 2MHz switching frequency.

-WayneY


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello Wayne,

Thank you for expressing your interest in my designs and R&D work.

My goal is to be running with a uP controlled constant current regulator, and provide several modes of dimming.

The 4 LED model uses a simpler uP, and is not regulated, and did not have an ADC.

I will be using a much more sophisticated uP in my up and coming Luxeon design. It will have multi channel ADC's, enough to monitor several aspects of the power supply system, and also to check for over-heating of the LS and to re-tune the system for optimal performance as the battery level changes, all in real time.

I want the current as flat as possible without sacrificing much run time.

--- I have some ideas, but, it would be to control or modulate constant current. To keep the white balance correct it is bettery to always drive the LED with the same current levels and then duty cycle the on/off time ratio.----

You wow-ed Mr. Gransee with your design.
I would love to hear your ideas.

I pay very close attention to comments and suggestions from others.

I have been thinking of using a Bi-Polar Red-Green LED as a battery strength indicator and over temp signal and mode indicator. 

Not sure yet of this projects code size yet, I still have a lot of writing to do. 

KenBar was kind enough to send me 2 Amber LS's so now I cam begin some real world testing. 

I am sure that I am going to "pop" one or more of these through the normal course of R&D.

Do you or Mr. Gransee have any White LS's you could donate for R&D purposes?

Feel free to write me directly if you wish.
[email protected]

Michael
IC-LEDs


----------



## KenBar (Aug 10, 2002)

Here is an update.
I wanted a 4 led module with high quality LED's that was able to go to 100% brightness....down to a "Pal type" always on. I did not want in this one the extra features ...blink,strobe etc.

Needless to say, I am excited and waiting for the mail to arrive. Here is info. I got this morning as to the mod I requested to be made.
------------------------------------------------
*

Hello Ken,
I was up late last night working on your BK Special.
Here are some test results @ 4.5VDC:
100% power 134 mA
72% power 98mA
42% power 60mA
22% power 33mA
4% power 7.2mA
1.5% power 4.8mA
<1% power 3mA

The last mA reading of 3mA is mostly the power required to run the uP.

I changed the software so that on start up the flashlight no longer starts at full brightness ...after a loss of power to the chip.

I did this so that a standard on-off switch can be used to turn the light on&off.

There are acouple reasons for this.
1. You can use the power switch to turn the light off while carrying in your pocket.
2. You can use a on-off-on switch with a momentary push button to provide a blast of
light by pushing the power "FLASH" for signaling, morse code etc.*


----------

